# My new 10 gallon community appears to be a success!



## ErrantWhimsy (Aug 28, 2011)

I just traded my Fluval Edge for a full 10 gallon setup and four panda platys.

So far it seems to be a success! The betta and platys will look at each other, then get bored and investigate the plants. No flaring from the betta and the platy seem more curious than anything.

Thanks for all of the help with setting this up! I would post pictures, but the betta freaks out because of camera flashes.

Nothing resembling aggression has gone on so far. I am so excited!


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

awesome!! i'm glad it's working out, wish you could take pictures though, silly boys, lol


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## ErrantWhimsy (Aug 28, 2011)

I think my betta was tearing his fins on something in the tank. The platy ignore him totally, so I'm fairly certain it isn't fin nipping. There were plants like the image below that came with the tank, I remember reading somewhere here that those are bad for fins, not sure why I thought I might try them. I took them out, we'll see if it helps.


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

Do the nylon test. Find or buy a pair of nylons from walmart, and drag the plant across them. If any of the leaves catch, it's no good for the betta's fins.


----------



## ErrantWhimsy (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Was just about to suggest the nylon test  

I'm glad it's working. I love watching my betta interact with other fish.


----------



## ErrantWhimsy (Aug 28, 2011)

How long do their fins take to heal from something like that? It is mostly the edges. I've watched his behavior for a while and I cannot for the life of me figure out what he did to clip the edges like he has. I took out the main plants I figured were doing it, but he still managed to add one more overnight.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

He may be tail biting, the larger tank and the new tank mates could make him attack his own tail (thinking his tail is the other fish). I have those plants in all my tanks, and no tail issues here, other than biters LOL I have long tail VT's and a HM.


----------



## ErrantWhimsy (Aug 28, 2011)

You know, that is easily possible. I've only had him for a week, so I don't know his personality yet. He's a delta tail, but he was missing a chunk in the middle of his tail and had a wound on his side, so I figured I'd get him out of that dirty little cup. I never thought it might be his own doing.

He does spend some time flaring at his own reflection. Is there anything I can do to try to keep him from hurting himself if that is what is going on? He was only in the 5 gallon for 3 days or so before being added to the community tank.

Do you think time might alleviate that behavior? If not, what do I do?


----------



## ErrantWhimsy (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, it seems I spoke too soon. The platys are going back to their original owner today. Came back to see the betta stress striping, which I have never seen in a male. Seems he just isn't destined to like tank mates. I may eventually build a divider and just get another betta, otherwise maaaaybe try cories.


----------

